# MP3 re: Baptismal Union with Christ now online



## R. Scott Clark (Mar 24, 2006)

Conference Lecture on Baptism now online.

Blessings,

rsc

[Edited on 3-25-2006 by R. Scott Clark]


----------



## R. Scott Clark (Mar 28, 2006)

A brief follow up:

This lecture will remain here for a few more days and then will be moved to an archive. 

We've had a lot of hits and some have had to try a couple of times.

The published version is to appear in June, Dv.

It's stimulated quite a discussion on the barlowfarms blog. The comments have been interesting. 

We really do have two systems of theology both claiming to be Reformed. 

rsc


----------



## WrittenFromUtopia (Mar 28, 2006)

Thanks, Dr. Clark.


----------



## turmeric (Mar 28, 2006)

Could we get a link to barlowfarm?


----------



## WrittenFromUtopia (Mar 28, 2006)

This is a great lecture, Dr. Clark. I'm enjoying it a lot. You bring up a lot of the concerns that I have as well.

I have read a FV proponent who said that the visible/invisible church distinction should be rejected because it is based on Platonic dualism. Well, this not only shows blatant ignorance of Plato, but also of Scripture. Paul and the Holy Spirit make the distinctions throughout Scripture (all the way back to Deuteronomy it is found explicitly!). Embarassing, if you ask me, and I don't even have a Ph.D.


----------



## R. Scott Clark (Mar 29, 2006)

> _Originally posted by turmeric_
> Could we get a link to barlowfarm?



http://www.barlowfarms.com/


----------



## Semper Fidelis (Mar 29, 2006)

Dr. Clark,

Thanks for the MP3. I know you've been busy and might have missed my thread in the Computers and Technology. That would be a perfect thing to set up for Podcasting.


----------



## NaphtaliPress (Mar 29, 2006)

Yep; I am working hard to get _The Confessional Presbyterian_ for 2006 (which will be volume two) done by June in time for various GA meetings but it is going to be tight. Dr. Clark's lecture, somewhat modified here and there with footnotes and bibliography will be the lead off article. In another week or so I should have the website modified to take 2006 payments. Right now you can still subscribe for the 2005 (which is volume one). Do doubt I will have some kind of 2fer price to get both volume one and volume two if you do not have volume one already. http://www.cpjournal.com


----------



## R. Scott Clark (Mar 29, 2006)

> _Originally posted by SemperFideles_
> Dr. Clark,
> 
> Thanks for the MP3. I know you've been busy and might have missed my thread in the Computers and Technology. That would be a perfect thing to set up for Podcasting.



Do you mean that the conference should be streamed live or are you recommending something else? 

Right now we're working toward getting more audio files on the website. 

s


----------



## Mayflower (Mar 29, 2006)

Dear Mr. Scott Clark,

Why do you not put your lectures on sermonaudio ?


----------



## Semper Fidelis (Mar 29, 2006)

> _Originally posted by R. Scott Clark_
> 
> 
> > _Originally posted by SemperFideles_
> ...


Not live. Podcasting allows you to distribute your MP3 content more efficiently and in a way that others can find more easily.

Check out: http://www.websitemaven.com/howtopodcast.html

As an example you can look at the radio broadcast page of Ligonier ministries. They have a Podcast graphic there. It allows users to drag the icon into their Podcasts in their iTunes software. All the appropriate MP3's are then downloaded to their device.

It's easy to set up once you crack the code.


----------



## R. Scott Clark (Mar 29, 2006)

> _Originally posted by SemperFideles_
> 
> 
> > _Originally posted by R. Scott Clark_
> ...



Thanks.

I forwarded this to the powers that be.

rsc


----------



## R. Scott Clark (Mar 30, 2006)

Check out the discussion on the  URC list 

It's a membership list.... but it's free.

rsc


----------



## Semper Fidelis (Mar 31, 2006)

Wow! That was an outstanding lecture. What a powerful proclamation of the Word and a call to the Elders of God's Church.

Are all the lectures available on MP3?


----------



## R. Scott Clark (Mar 31, 2006)

> _Originally posted by SemperFideles_
> Wow! That was an outstanding lecture. What a powerful proclamation of the Word and a call to the Elders of God's Church.
> 
> Are all the lectures available on MP3?



No, but the set is available from the seminary on CD.

We're working to get more audio on the site. 

rsc


----------



## fredtgreco (Mar 31, 2006)

Scott,

A recommendation: sacrifice some of the audio quality (128kpbs) for files size on the website. 64kpbs (or even 32kpbs) is plenty, and it will make the lectures more available to those who do not have high speed. Right now the download is quite large for a single lecture (40MB or so).

I have found that 32kpbs mono is good quality and very small (10MB per hour). That is what I use on mmy website.


----------



## RamistThomist (Mar 31, 2006)

> _Originally posted by fredtgreco_
> Scott,
> 
> A recommendation: sacrifice some of the audio quality (128kpbs) for files size on the website. 64kpbs (or even 32kpbs) is plenty, and it will make the lectures more available to those who do not have high speed. Right now the download is quite large for a single lecture (40MB or so).
> ...



Fred's Back!!!


----------



## R. Scott Clark (Apr 1, 2006)

> _Originally posted by fredtgreco_
> Scott,
> 
> A recommendation: sacrifice some of the audio quality (128kpbs) for files size on the website. 64kpbs (or even 32kpbs) is plenty, and it will make the lectures more available to those who do not have high speed. Right now the download is quite large for a single lecture (40MB or so).
> ...



i'll tell the ptb

rsc


----------



## biblelighthouse (Apr 1, 2006)

I just found this thread, and would like to hear the MP3. Alas, it looks like it has already been taken off the WSC website. 

Is it available anywhere else for download? Or am I out of luck?


----------



## Contra_Mundum (Apr 1, 2006)

Joseph,
I can try e-mailing it to you. But the off-line may be temporary. The whole thing was a whopping 40 meg (full CD quality). I think they may be dropping that which is better for most everybody downloading.


----------



## R. Scott Clark (Apr 1, 2006)

> _Originally posted by biblelighthouse_
> I just found this thread, and would like to hear the MP3. Alas, it looks like it has already been taken off the WSC website.
> 
> Is it available anywhere else for download? Or am I out of luck?



I don't think it's gone yet. There are plans to move it to an archive, however.

As far as I can tell it's here

It should remain somewhere on the site, even if they move it.

If you can't find it, write Henry Doorn at [email protected]

Of course, you could always order the set of CD's! All we ask is a donation to cover the cost of copying, packaging and shipping. There's no overhead. This is just a service we provide. 

rsc


----------



## Semper Fidelis (Apr 1, 2006)

I just confirmed that the link is still good. The lecture was


----------



## Pilgrim (Apr 2, 2006)

> _Originally posted by R. Scott Clark_
> Check out the discussion on the  URC list
> 
> It's a membership list.... but it's free.
> ...



Similar discussion ongoing over at the  OPC list  too


----------



## Contra_Mundum (Apr 2, 2006)

I have just now listened to this presentation, this afternoon after AM worship. I realize that I may be the kind of person who is "easily affected," but I was definitely "moved" by this presentation, particularly the latter 1/2 or 1/3.

[Edited on 4-2-2006 by Contra_Mundum]


----------



## WrittenFromUtopia (Apr 2, 2006)

> _Originally posted by Contra_Mundum_
> I have just now listened to this presentation, this afternoon after AM worship. I realize that I may be the kind of person who is "easily affected," but I was definitely "moved" by this presentation, particularly the latter 1/2 or 1/3.
> 
> [Edited on 4-2-2006 by Contra_Mundum]


----------



## Semper Fidelis (Apr 3, 2006)

> _Originally posted by Contra_Mundum_
> I have just now listened to this presentation, this afternoon after AM worship. I realize that I may be the kind of person who is "easily affected," but I was definitely "moved" by this presentation, particularly the latter 1/2 or 1/3.


 as well.

I had never heard Dr. Clark preach or teach and didn't know what to expect from a Professor.  I've met plenty of people who can write very well but are not strong in homiletics.

If you can sing well, Dr. Clark, then you truly are a triple threat!


----------



## R. Scott Clark (Apr 3, 2006)

> _Originally posted by SemperFideles_
> 
> 
> > _Originally posted by Contra_Mundum_
> ...



Thanks! 

My children think that I am a serious threat to the continued existence of music as we know it. Maybe if I trim the hair in my ears?

rsc


----------

